# Fibre-glass onto aluminium, is this OK?



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I have a aluminium roof adjoining a small fibre-glass section (6ft across) that I would like to hopefully seal with a fibre-glass kit. Will fibre glass adhere to the aluminium and can anyone suggest a suitable kit?

Many thanks.

Shane.....


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Simplelife said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a aluminium roof adjoining a small fibre-glass section (6ft across) that I would like to hopefully seal with a fibre-glass kit. Will fibre glass adhere to the aluminium and can anyone suggest a suitable kit?
> Many thanks.
> Shane.....


Hi Shane,

You would need to roughen up the ally with some course sanding paper to get a bond for the resin to stick to I would imagine.

Why not hust use sikaflex for the join.

Peter


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Simplelife said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


Hello Peter,

Thank you for that advice. Regarding Silkaflex, I have heard good things about it and also have some good sealer but all the sealer around my old camper needs replacing, it has shrunk in places and withered in others so I'm dubious about any of the sealers on the market which is why I am assuming that fibreglass would be a longer lasting fix.

Shane.....


----------



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

*alloy / fibre glass seal*

The problem you will have is the modern sealers are designed to expand and shrink with tempeature change. If you use fibre glass to seal your joints the first time it expands in hot temperatures then rapidly contracts at night or if it rains you will lose your seal as it will contract at a different rate as the Alloy. I own a Bodyshop and we use a range of sealers for a multiple of uses. If we can give any advice to help feel free to call.

Gareth 01604 858788


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: alloy / fibre glass seal*



laikaecovip said:


> The problem you will have is the modern sealers are designed to expand and shrink with tempeature change. If you use fibre glass to seal your joints the first time it expands in hot temperatures then rapidly contracts at night or if it rains you will lose your seal as it will contract at a different rate as the Alloy. I own a Bodyshop and we use a range of sealers for a multiple of uses. If we can give any advice to help feel free to call.
> 
> Gareth 01604 858788


Hi Gareth,

Thanks for that. I will phone you in the morning.

Shane.....


----------

